# Worried



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm worried about my African Clawed Frog, Kirby. Yesterday, I was only able to feed him to "pieces" of nightcrawler which he usually gets about 4 but I had to leave (he's in my classroom aquarium). And I wasn't able to feed him his last 2 pieces or put any feeder guppies in to last the weekend (3 days). I know there are some people who have/had thse kind of frogs, do you guys think he'll be okay? I hope he will be, my kids and I would be devastated if something happen to him (especially since it would be my fault).:help:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think he can survive 3 days without food. I think he could probably survive longer than that without eating. Just make sure to feed him when you get back


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm sure Kirby will be fine! I've left my pair for four day weekends without food and they've been fine. They always swim up to me shoving imaginary food in their mouths when I come back, but they are perfectly fine.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, he'll be fine. To be honest, most people overfeed them to begin with, haha. I don't have an ACF but when I kept ADFs I only fed them twice a week.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he'll do just fine. Frogs in the wild (fully aquatic or not) often dont eat daily to begin with.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for relieving my mind. My hubby says that Kirby looks too much like a tear drop for him going a few days without food to hurt him much. I had read that every day feeding wasn't neccessary but...he begs for food so...I feed him. Gah, even the frog is spoiled. He will probably be quite put out with me.


----------

